# Should I Buy It?



## BoilerUpIN (Oct 26, 2021)

I should add. I commute 82 miles a day at an average speed of about 50-60mph. Highway city mix.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BoilerUpIN said:


> Hey all, been lurking on the forum for a few weeks. Finally signed up. I’m wondering your thoughts on purchasing a 2014 2.0 TD with 105k and a solid car fax report. Regular oil changes and fuel filters. The current owner just had NOX sensor replaced under warranty and had a new DPF put on it as well. It doesn’t appear to have a long history of issues. It has moonroof and pioneer system with advanced safety features as well. Just under 9k











Used 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel Consumer Reviews - 38 Car Reviews | Edmunds


View all 38 consumer vehicle reviews for the Used 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel on Edmunds, or submit your own review of the 2014 Cruze.



www.edmunds.com












Used 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel Review | Edmunds


Edmunds has detailed price information for the Used 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel. Save money on Used 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel models near you. Find detailed gas mileage information, insurance estimates, and more.



www.edmunds.com












2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel Review – More Proof That The Gas Cruze Isn’t A Bad Choice


Automotive Sales Data and Statistics




www.goodcarbadcar.net






https://www.kbb.com/chevrolet/cruze/2014/diesel-sedan-4d/










2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel review notes


2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel review notes




www.autoweek.com


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

BoilerUpIN said:


> I should add. I commute 82 miles a day at an average speed of about 50-60mph. Highway city mix.


The car will absolutely love that condition.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Seems like a good match, Was the timing belt and water pump replaced? It is a 100,000mile maintenance item. If it wasn't completed I'd look for a price adjustment as this maintenance is a little over $1,000 at the dealer. Best of luck


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

No. Looks like they dumped it.


----------



## BoilerUpIN (Oct 26, 2021)

mkohan said:


> Seems like a good match, Was the timing belt and water pump replaced? It is a 100,000mile maintenance item. If it wasn't completed I'd look for a price adjustment as this maintenance is a little over $1,000 at the dealer. Best of luck


Water pump was replaced at 80k (25k ago), no notes about timing belt though. It started its life as a fleet vehicle up until about 85k.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Snipesy really knows these vehicles and has helped many sort out problems. I would trust his opinion. If he says no, I'd walk away. Replacing the DPF is flag that would really need to be looked into.


----------



## BoilerUpIN (Oct 26, 2021)

mkohan said:


> Snipesy really knows these vehicles and has helped many sort out problems. I would trust his opinion. If he says no, I'd walk away. Replacing the DPF is flag that would really need to be looked into.


Current owner got it and had a CEL, then took it into dealership and had sensors replaced, including box under warranty and DPF replaced. As well as rear exhaust because bolts broke. I saw the dealership paperwork. Leads me to believe it hasn’t had a long history of emissions issues.


----------



## BoilerUpIN (Oct 26, 2021)

BoilerUpIN said:


> Current owner got it and had a CEL, then took it into dealership and had sensors replaced and DPF replaced. As well as rear exhaust because bolts broke. I saw the dealership paperwork.


He’s said selling the car because he has other cars and bought this one because he liked his previous Jetta TDIs. Only put about 1,500 miles on it. He “needs” the cash to do some remodeling projects.


----------

